
Autopredict Coding Tools and the Future of Developer Jobs - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/05/26/autopredict-coding-tools-future-developer-jobs/
======
PaulHoule
Neural language models still struggle to respect constraints and produce valid
code; with human language, the reader can fill in the gaps, but conventional
compilers have no tolerance if you don't have agreement for variable names for
one thing.

~~~
icsa
Check out
[https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1OyKAYWPRrWKb](https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1OyKAYWPRrWKb)

Go to 25:00 for the Python code generation (from a signature + comment)
demonstration.

